# How do i find out my boats gross weight?



## Stevyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Howdy, I'm new to sailing and I'm in search of my boats gross weight because I need to tow the thing on a trailer (I know I'd rather sail it too but it just doesn't seem safe for me yet). So anyways the only information I've come across is the boats displacement weight, which is 5400 Lbs.

Is that the actual weight? or does that mean something else? Can anyone enlighten me?

Steve


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Displacement is generally the weight of the boat before you put anything on it like fuel, water, provisions outboard etc. so add some to the displacement to estimate tow weight!


----------



## Stevyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for that. Does anyone know of any good services that tow boats in california? I have an 2003 F250 but I'm trying to figure out if its worth buying a trailer and then selling it after I'm done useing it or if it would be better to just tow the boat.

Steve


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

The trailer would probably pay for itself over time.
I would (If its in your budget) buy the trailer and than use it.
Its nice to be able to trailer your boat to differnt locations.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

This "listed" displacement weight by the builder is usually the "design" displacement not the "actual" displacement weight as built, so keep that in mind when estimating the weight, and as Cam said it is the weight before items are added to the boat.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't forget the weight of the trailer when calculating total weight.

Some marina's have scales on their travel lifts - the only way to get an accurate weight is to weigh it as it.

David Gerr (author) has some excellent rules of thumb that have a lot of charts and pictures and formula's - if all you need is a estimate add 1/3 when you think the boat is basically empty.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have a place to put the trailer, it would make sense to buy one, since you could use it to store the boat, and also to work on the boat in the off season, rather than paying a marina. Of course, since you're in California, you'll have less reason and less off season than those of us in New England.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

max-on said:


> This "listed" displacement weight by the builder is usually the "design" displacement not the "actual" displacement weight as built, so keep that in mind when estimating the weight, and as Cam said it is the weight before items are added to the boat.


I have found that the listed weight of a boat is generally VASTLY different from reality (with the boat being many thousands heavier in reality). I totally agree with you Max-on. And yes, the travel lift is probably the best way to weigh the boat - assuming it is working on the lift you use.

- CD


----------



## Stevyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help guys. I'm going check with the marina's around here to see which one's have a scale and whanot. The boat is a Cal 27 and its displacement weight is 5400 LBS. and i think the ballast weight was at 2300 LBS. I was just wondering if the boat weighed less then 7000 LBS. I just need a solid guess on what the weight is so i can figure out what type of trailer I need to buy, rent or borrow.

Does anyone know of any company's that haul boats?

Steve


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*You would not*

Add the two togather..Displacement will include the ballast weight..

Dudley Trucking...great people


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Displacement includes ballast.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

While your F-250 Certainly will be capable of hauling the boat, if I remember the Cal has a fixed keel which will probably require a custom trailer.
Also, check the beam on that boat. It might be a wide load.


----------



## Stevyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, the boat does have a fixed keel, but it doesn't seem much wider then most typical sailboats of its size. I'll have to make sure though. 

I found a deal on a boat and trailer combo with the price at 1200. The boat thats on it right now is a 22 foot I think but the guy said that my boat might fit as long as it was under 7000LBS. I figured that was the best deal I'm going to get if the trailer actually works because hopefully i can just sell the boat for a decent price to someone else fairly quickly. 

Do you have the website for that towing company? I'll probably end up googling it later, but if you had it that would be nice.

Steve


----------



## stevex440s (Jul 19, 2009)

*Weight*

My Seafarer 29 is listed a dispacement weight of 6600lbs. When I had the boat lifted out it was 4820lbs with only mast, rigging, and swing keel. The displacement weight of 6600lbs is the tolal (people, supplies, outboard motor, exc.) at the waterline. Your boat displacement is 5400lbs it problaby weights about 4000lbs. Have the crane at your marinia give you a rough weight reading.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

1. The Displacement weight is the actual weight of the boat.
But the easiest way to find the weight of your boat if it is on a trailor is to go to a truck weight station and weight your equipage, truck, trailor and boat. then put the boat in the water and go back and weight just the truck and trailor. The difference will be the actual & Displacement weight of your boat without the weight of you and your crew on board. The people weight you will have to add to the displacement for total weight.
Is that simple or what?


----------

